
Dare Obsanjo has his doubts on Hadoop / Copying Map Reduce - ajju
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2007/08/14/SomeThoughtsOnHadoop.aspx
======
michaelneale
Right - so he can't legally look at it yet he has an apparently accurate
opinion of it? Do MS shakle their thinkers that much (or does he mean look at
it to _use_ it, not literally look at it).

